
Magic Transit makes your network smarter, better, stronger, and cheaper - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/magic-transit/
======
koushikn
Why isn't Argo tunnels used here?

------
tiernano
this looks interesting... im wondering if you can use multiple GRE tunnels
back to them...

~~~
matsur
I’m Magic Transit’s product manager.

Multiple tunnels are supported. Tunnels connect to anycast endpoints on the
Cloudflare side, so each tunnel has reliability and redundancy benefits over
standard GRE tunnels out of the box.

I’m curious to hear more about your use case — email me if you’d like. rustam
at cloudflare

